# Question: Howto enable hotplug governor in Franco Kernel



## davidsky1 (Jan 19, 2012)

I can't find any instructions on how to enable the hotplug governor in Franco.Kernel nightly 13.

Franco has released an app which does this automatically, but I don't have a credit/debit card so can't purchase it. Apparently the release notes for the Kernel give instructions on how to do this, requiring the typing of some script in some location. I see some console commands in his release notes, but they are non-transparent.

Can anyone tell me the necessary steps to enable the hotplug governor for Franco.Kernel that doesn't require purchasing of his application?


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

It's in the op of his thread

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Firemedic (Dec 27, 2011)

Just spend the 1.80...It won't break you.. and it supports development of his fabulous work!!


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

I believe he said he was going to put his app up on a site for people who don't or can't use a credit card

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## davidsky1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. In the OP I mentioned I can't purchase it because I don't have a debit or credit card.

Also I am aware that there are instructions somewhere hidden in Franco's post, and as I mentioned they are not very clear or thorough, so I am posting here to get better instructions.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

You could use lean kernel with interactivex which is basically hotplug, but can't you borrow a friends card for 1.80?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## davidsky1 (Jan 19, 2012)

I didn't mention that I came from lean, which I left because it had the same problem with battery. However I didn't use interactive x, so i will try that tomorrow if i have no progress by then

Also, thanks for the repeated suggestions to buy, but I am trying to figure out how to enable hotplug without the paid app.


----------



## Kancerstick (Dec 25, 2011)

you need to use terminal emulator or an app similar .

when u are at the cmd prompt in the emulator type "su" then press enter. It will ask you for root permissions.

then enter this exactly "echo 1 > /sys/module/dsscomp/parameters/hotplug_enabled" hit enter and your done

you can also edit the build.prop by just changing the echo 0 to echo 1 in root explorer if you know how to use that as well.

hope this helps


----------



## davidsky1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for those tips. Typed that into console, nothing happened, ie set CPU does not give me the hot plug option. might require a reboot. Went to file explorer to edit build prop but there was no text anywhere that said echo. I checked line by line. Search for string "echo" returns no results so I know it isn't there.


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

davidsky1 said:


> Thanks for those tips. Typed that into console, nothing happened, ie set CPU does not give me the hot plug option. might require a reboot. Went to file explorer to edit build prop but there was no text anywhere that said echo. I checked line by line. Search for string "echo" returns no results so I know it isn't there.


That's...not...how...it...works.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

davidsky1 said:


> Thanks for those tips. Typed that into console, nothing happened, ie set CPU does not give me the hot plug option. might require a reboot. Went to file explorer to edit build prop but there was no text anywhere that said echo. I checked line by line. Search for string "echo" returns no results so I know it isn't there.


Even if its enabled I don't think it shows in SetCPU because I have Franco's app and SetCPU and even with hot plug enabled in Franco's I see no difference in SetCPU

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JJHunter (Nov 29, 2011)

Navigate to "/sys/module/dsscomp/parameters/hotplug_enabled" with explorer. Open file with text editor, change value from 0 to 1, save and exit; done.

Or use terminal emulator and type "su" then enter, then type "echo 1 > /sys/module/dsscomp/parameters/hotplug_enabled" then enter, then type "exit" enter, type "exit" enter.


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

JJHunter said:


> Navigate to "/sys/module/dsscomp/parameters/hotplug_enabled" with explorer. Open file with text editor, change value from 0 to 1, save and exit; done.


I've personally done this and the change does not stick. You have to check it in the app or echo it in terminal. The only good browsing to that file does is to verify it is enabled or not.


----------



## JJHunter (Nov 29, 2011)

esoomenona said:


> I've personally done this and the change does not stick. You have to check it in the app or echo it in terminal. The only good browsing to that file does is to verify it is enabled or not.


Hmmmm, interesting.


----------



## davidsky1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Lyxdeslic said:


> That's...not...how...it...works.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks for taking the time to put so much thought into your suggestion, your post was quite helpful and full of useful insight.

@JJ hunter Et al.

Thanks for these tips. I have found that the hotplug is in fact enabled, using file explorer to check that file. Despite the fact that it is enabled, it still doesn't show in SetCPU. So apparently we are at an impasse. I also just upgraded to FKernel nightly 13.1 to see if that would help, but it does not.


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

davidsky1 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to put so much thought into your suggestion, your post was quite helpful and full of useful insight.
> 
> @JJ hunter Et al.
> 
> Thanks for these tips. I have found that the hotplug is in fact enabled, using file explorer to check that file. Despite the fact that it is enabled, it still doesn't show in SetCPU. So apparently we are at an impasse. I also just upgraded to FKernel nightly 13.1 to see if that would help, but it does not.


Well there's countless people asking the same question in other threads in regards to why it doesn't show up in SetCpu. If you had really researched you would've known that hot plug in Franco's simply doesn't work that way. You're screaming for help but refusing to use a search tool.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## davidsky1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Lyxdeslic said:


> Well there's countless people asking the same question in other threads in regards to why it doesn't show up in SetCpu. If you had really researched you would've known that hot plug in Franco's simply doesn't work that way. You're screaming for help but refusing to use a search tool.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You've made it clear that your time and ego are too valuable to provide the solution.
If you really were trying to be helpful, I apologize for misconstruing your intentions, and sincerely thank you again for your indispensable contributions to our discussion.


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

davidsky1 said:


> You've made it clear that your time and ego are too valuable to provide the solution.
> If you really were trying to be helpful, I apologize for misconstruing your intentions, and sincerely thank you again for your indispensable contributions to our discussion.


Alright alright. I'll direct link you to the obvious Google results next time. I'll hand-feed you some grapes too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PURGATORY (Jan 20, 2012)

I got it working with terminal emulator using the same "input" as in this blog. After pushing enter I exited out terminal. Then I let it sleep on its own. When I woke it up it flickered while illuminating. I have not experience that with his tons before. It sleeped again and then lit up normally on waking up. I turned off the phone for a few and back on. Runs great just have to see if battery improves.

I'm running nightly 13.1 not 13 or 12. I have heard of problem with those on the hot plug. 13.1 has c4 enabled (deeper deep sleep). I have left the phone for 10 hours overnight with out charge from 100%. It went down to 92% on the morning I woke up and that is before franco hotplug.

Running codename android rom 1.1.4.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyzou (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi all,

I have trying to enable the hotplug for the power saving.

After checking, even I change the parameter in hotplug_enabled, it would be restore after restart the devices.
So I want to place it in init.d folder for running.

But I found the init.d did not run.

I use the rom from bigxie and franco.kernel.

Did anyone knows why the script not works?


----------



## davidsky1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Lyxdeslic said:


> Alright alright. I'll direct link you to the obvious Google results next time. I'll hand-feed you some grapes too.


Wrong Troll writes three posts telling people they are wrong, instead of writing one post with the answer.

Moving on, how can we check if hot plug is working? Poster above mentioned a screen flicker, I noticed that my hot plug file is set to 1 in file explorer. No flickering for me though.

Confused and looking for next steps.


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hotplug is not the same as the "governor" settings on Franco's kernel. I personally don't know how to set it in the application, but I am confident that it will not be visible in a different program like SETCPU. I also understand that the OP doesn't want to buy the app...but seriously, its less than $2. Why not support the devs who bring us great applications?


----------



## davidsky1 (Jan 19, 2012)

GSUS969 said:


> Hotplug is not the same as the "governor" settings on Franco's kernel. I personally don't know how to set it in the application, but I am confident that it will not be visible in a different program like SETCPU. I also understand that the OP doesn't want to buy the app...but seriously, its less than $2. Why not support the devs who bring us great applications?


I already mentioned three times that I can't make online purchases.


----------



## benmgp (Jan 16, 2012)

Is Hotplug even worth the trouble? It's screen time that kills the battery life IMO. I can leave my phone on the table and not touch it, and get 48 hours or more. To my understanding, hp only kicks on when the screen is off. Correct?


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

My god. Could we please not turn this into XDA? The guy asked for some help. Stop badgering him about buying the app. He already said he couldn't. Franco provides the option in Terminal so you don't have to buy the app if you can't for whatever reason. You don't need to make this guy feel guilty.

Moving on. From what I understand, hotplug in terms of Franco's kernel works alongside whatever governor you choose. It won't show up as an option in SetCPU. Also, from my reading, I understand that the command you type in Terminal must be done after each reboot in order to re-enable hotplug. Since I do have the app, I can't attest to this method, but that is what I've read.

It would really be great if we could actually be friendly instead of spending 18 posts bitching at someone. It takes a lot less time and energy to just be quiet or help in a single post. I've enjoyed the community spirit of these forums since I joined here when they first went up, and I'd like to see it stay that way.

Good luck!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

If you echo in terminal, you do have to do it after every reboot. If you want it to run on boot, you have to make an init.d script.


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

DISCLAIMER: LIKE ALL ROOT ACCESS TYPE ACTIVITY, THIS CAN MESS YOUR PHONE UP. MAKE SURE TO NANDROID AND I DISCLAIM ALL LIABILITY FOR ANYTHING YOU DO TO YOUR PHONE (also, this is only for LTE GNEX and I only tried this on my own phone running AOKP 21 and FRANCO 13.1)

1. create a text file (in windows you can right click in a folder and select new --> text document) containing the following two commands:

#!/system/bin/sh
echo 1 > /sys/module/dsscomp/parameters/hotplug_enabled

2. after saving this file, remove the .txt extension. name the file whatever you want, but make sure it has no extension. my file is name "hotplug" - no dot anything.

3. copy the file to this directory on your phone using root explorer (you will probably have to mount as r/w first): /system/etc/init.d

4. long press the file on your phone in the init.d directory and select permissions (again you'll have to be mounted as r/w). make sure the permissions are checked for "read" 'write" and "execute" for all three owner group and others. leave the special permissions blank.

When you look at the file (in the directory, not its contents) after doing this it should say rwxrwxrwx next to it in small letters. also viewable by long pressing on it and selecting properties.

5. reboot.

6. check if your script worked by going to /sys/module/dsscomp/parameters/ and long press on hotplug_enabled and select view as text at the bottom. hopefully, it says 1.

7. profit


----------



## franciscofranco (Nov 16, 2011)

Hotplug mod in my kernel is not a governor, it's a simple piece of code that detects when the screen is off and if the mod is enabled it will shut down cpu1 then when the screen is on again it will wake up cpu1 again. It's as easy as this, I don't know where people read that it was a governor. Hotplug governor is a different thing.


----------

